# Toro Power Max 1028 OHXE - Big Enough?



## Rileytfd (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey all, I'm looking for some feedback from Toro 1028 OHXE owners and their experience with the blower. Specifically, how long your driveway is and how much you use it.

Some background: I've been using a Toro 724 QXE for 3.5 years now. It's a good blower however it's just too small of a unit for my driveway. I have a 375' gravel driveway that ranges from 13' - 20' wide and a 2 car concrete pad that all gets cleared. My driveway is "U" shaped, so each end will get built up with heavy wet snow from the plows. In addition I'll blow my parents driveway (~ 6 times a yer) which is a 200' concrete driveway. I live near Minneapolis, so the snow can vary quite a bit. Some weeks I'll blow a few times, each being a 2" snow. Others might be once a week with a 8" snow. The big issue with my 724 is it's engine size and width of cut. On heavy wet snows and deeper snows it just cannot keep up. I'm looking at the 1028 OHXE but I want to make sure it's meant for my type of usage. Maybe I should just spring for a Toro Commercial model? Thanks!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a Toro 1028, and a 550' gravel driveway with a 25x25 parking area and it is fine for that. My only issue is the slope of my driveway which make the wheels not the best for traction. We get about 70-80" of snow per year. It is a nice machine, and very reliable.


----------



## Rileytfd (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh wow that's a good size driveway, thanks for the reply.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

928ohxe or 38801 here, 2 years in it's rust bucket from under the sections that are welded together with spot welds, run oines hand inside the auger/ impeller area and feel the gaps, other wise they are nose light at the eod piles adding the shed weight ends that,


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, forgot, I did add about 12# of weight to the front end. Did it to keep the bucket down when going up the grade of my driveway.


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

Just bought the 1028 and have had NO snow as of yet.
Its a nice machine and feel its worth it...………..JT


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> Oh, forgot, I did add about 12# of weight to the front end. Did it to keep the bucket down when going up the grade of my driveway.


the toro 107-3815 weight kit is 33 pounds costs $159.00 bucks plus shipping for a 33 pound block of powder coated steel and 2 bolts , IMM i'd bet your home made works as well as if not better for the cost.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep, I bought the steel from z scrap yard for about $5. No way would I pay Toro's price. Too frivolous.


----------



## Bulldogge (Nov 1, 2017)

I had my 10/28 HD out yesterday about 7-8 or so & then again today with another 8 or so & It is an absolute beast. Other guys in the hood have other brands that I will not mention & they alway stop by to check out my Toro & ask about it. When I get to the rough at the EOD with all the chunky stuff it acts like Pac Man, it just gobbles everything up & never ever clogs. Love that recirculation system they have. I snow blow about a 40' long by 50-60' wide area & it just begs for more. You will be very happy with the 10/28.


----------



## Largebore (Jan 22, 2019)

I have an 826 and 1600 foot driveway. Machine is worthless with slush. As I have inclines the wheels flip, but with chains all is good. Takes about 3 hrs to do a good job. So outside of slush freezing and wheel slippage all is good. But then again my truck and plow can do it in under 5 minutes


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a 1128 a bit more power, but a 1028 should be perfect. since 2014 has never plugged up once. Love the big Rooster tail of snow when you get a good dump.


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

I think the 1028 will be more the adequate for your needs. My 826 OAE has been a pleasant surprise with how capable it is for a smaller machine. Been pretty impressed with the quality too.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

My Toro 826 OE is an excellent thrower: 35-45 ft. Starts first pull and chews up 2.5 to 3 ft. deep snow falls no problem, up hill or down. Haven't had anything deeper yet. It will also sling wet slush just fine. Have used it with extremely sticky snow and no clogging. 

It is now 3 years old, has never been waxed or cleaned and is used in salted road EOD and kept in an unheated garage within 2000 ft. of the Atlantic Ocean and looks as good as the day I bought it. It will also dig a hole to China in terms of wheel traction. If I get ten years out of it I'll be happy.

That said I've seen pics of well used MTDs on this forum that are very old and in perfect looking condition, ... and my OE could blow up tomorrow. I'm not naive, nor inexperienced with the ways of the world. (which is why I own a Corolla.  )

All machine's condition will ultimately reflect the care their owners put into them. I only wish I was as mechanically skilled as others on the forum.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I am having a bit of a snort here.

The Toro I had last 25 years, 3 owners and maint was basic (change the oil) what killed it was the frame fracturing (some of that was seriously nasty packed snow blowing) and the engine wore out a rear bearing which was integral to the housing and not worth the work to bore and put a bearing in it or a new engine on it. 

And while it did not cut into snow as good as the current stye augers do, that drum would move wet snow and slush like a pump. Great for spring cleanup. 

While I don't abuse the Yamaha, I can't say I take care of it either. Oil changes (every 5 years or so now) I don't wash or wax it and the only real maint (other than oil) is to lube the chute ring up so snow does not gum it up. 

I kind of gave up when I got new belts for the Yami and then checked the old ones and they looked as good as the new ones, drats, so much for that. 

I really neglect it and its still looks like it is no worse than 5 years old. I don't say abuse them but its amazing how well they hold up (or can, sans salt)


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

RC20 said:


> I am having a bit of a snort here.
> 
> The Toro I had last 25 years, 3 owners and maint was basic (change the oil) what killed it was the frame fracturing (some of that was seriously nasty packed snow blowing) and the engine wore out a rear bearing which was integral to the housing and not worth the work to bore and put a bearing in it or a new engine on it.
> 
> ...


Well I'm impressed.


----------



## rs191 (Oct 31, 2016)

Rileytfd said:


> I have a 375' gravel driveway that ranges from 13' - 20' wide and a 2 car concrete pad that all gets cleared. My driveway is "U" shaped, so each end will get built up with heavy wet snow from the plows.


Whatever your choice, with that many square feet of gravel driveway to clear, be sure to have it smoothed out to help your snow clearing efforts.

I've been cleaning a gravel driveway for five years now, and just had it resurfaced in late 2019. It has a slight downhill slope to the street and I can run the machine much faster downhill now. Cleaning the driveway takes about 25% less time now. I've also been able to raise the skid shoes (drop the scraper) and leave less snow on the driveway.

The driveway is about 220 feet long, ten feet wide. I clear a backout area, that is around 2500 sq. ft. The area to the side and back of the detached garage is cleared (20x40 and 15x30) and a walkway all around the house (around 5x200). 

I have a Toro 1028 OHXE, 38802. I added tire chains, longer aftermarket skid shoes and Toro's prior "commercial" braces that go between the chassis and handle. The chains were needed for my sloped driveway when it gets icy. The longer skid shoes helped a lot when the driveway was rougher, because the short Toro skid shoes allowed the machine to "pitch" up and down on the bumps and more gravel was being chewed and tossed. The bracing stopped the slight movements of the handles when I shift the machine left-and-right to bite into the plow casting piles. (I see Toro now uses different handles on their commercial models.)

This is a great machine, no shear bolts to replace and no chute jams to clear. The single control handle for the chute is great. It has handled everything. I have replaced one pull rope and one Drive Wheel cable (up to the handle) after clearing that area through five Adirondack winters. Added text: The gas shutoff knob fell off on one of my first uses. I found it on the driveway and used some Loctite to put it back on. Don't know if that was a factory issue or if the dealer touches that during assembly.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Yea I have a soft spot for Toro, that was my first choice to replace the old one but they did not offer a tracked machine (even now) and I needed that badly (desperately at the time as the roof had to be shoveled off and it went into the driveway in front on on the deck in back - in back it would keep building up till it came over the windows) 

Still scratch my head as Toro took years and years to come up with a chute control for discharge adjust and they never have come out with a track machine.


----------



## Maurice Arcand (Feb 9, 2020)

Purchased this model in March 2019, really love it. The 302cc engine winterized by Toro is smooth, I like the sound of the exhaust and seems to be unstoppable. The throwing capacity of the snowblower is impressive, we have every kind of snow here during the season; fluffy, compacted by the graders, slushy, wet, ice packed, it doesn't affects the snowblower. My snowchute is plastic and has not been affected by the hard snow and rocks since. You will have to use yourself to the joystick; I am still dubious about this joystick but for a quick turn on 180 degrees, it is quick to move from left to right.


Go for it, just sign on the invoice bottom line.


----------

